# Homers Odyssey tattoo project



## Winspear

Hey guys!
So I found this awesome story first through the epic song by Symphony X which has been a favourite since I was ~15 (nearly 22 now). I wanted to turn it into my first tattoo since a young age and the plan never changed, got round to my first session today!

Odysseus himself:













6 hour session from the awesome Woody @ Woody's Tattoo Studio, High Wycombe UK :: Tattooing | Body Piercing | Laser Removal | Hairdressing & Barbering

It's my very first tattoo - I have to say this is definitely the first time I've experienced real pain in my life  I got through the 6 hours with just a 10 minute break but it was certainly agonizing at parts! The first hour was largely fine but repeated inking around the back of the tricep and the bone atop my shoulder was not pleasant. 

Absolutely thrilled with the result!
Next we place Poseidon on the back of the arm on the 12th September. After that will be Odysseus' ship on the back of the shoulder, being attacked by the seamonster Scylla from the front of my chest. Followed by stormy filler and then colour unless I happen to change my mind.


----------



## Hyacinth

Looks really good dude! Definitely a classy tattoo and the art is top notch.


----------



## skeels

Very nice. Please do not forget Odysseus' dog though. 

He's my favorite.


----------



## xzyryabx

looks great man!
Get ready to be asked "who is that?" all day long!


----------



## Fiction

You're a man of large leaps, my friend 

Looks great, dude!


----------



## skeels

If you haven't yet, I highly recommend reading Homer's masterpiece.

It will blow your mind.

And, not w wanting to spoil it but Odysseus' reunion with Argos (his dog) I'd without a doubt the most moving part of the tale.

Oy! I'm all verklempt!


----------



## Daf57

^ Agreed. I remember being forced to read it in school and ended up loving it!

Anyway - awesome tattoo man! I can't think of a better subject matter - get the cyclops somewhere, too!


----------



## The Reverend

Dude, talk about a first tattoo! I bet the work on the back of the triceps just felt wonderful. Six hours is rough, too. After awhile even getting ink wiped off hurts like hell. 

You've definitely picked a great artist, and an even better story to get tattooed on you. Keep us updated, man.


----------



## skeels

Agreed! Kudos for the long session too!

I'm a wimp-I used to just get brands.

I'm cheap to....


----------



## Sebastian

That looks awesome!

Although I was expecting:


----------



## Vostre Roy

^ Can't see it, but might be blocked because I'm at work

I was hoping this... I'm dissapointed EE...


----------



## Winspear

Thanks for the comments all  
I've read the book but not Iliad, will do soon!


----------



## axxessdenied

Gonna be epic when you finish


----------



## Winspear

Looking pretty much healed after just 6 days!?

Wet healed it, didn't feel a thing after 2 days which is when it began to look like sunburn - most of it has brushed off now.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian

Dude! You must be like my long-lost brother or something! I got plans for a big tribute to Homer's The Illiad and The Odyssey planned for my body!


----------



## Cynic

axxessdenied said:


> Gonna be *epic* when you finish



indeed


----------



## Hollowway

Dude! That's such a cool idea for a bunch of tattoos. Now I'm jealous of your 9 string AND your tattoo!


----------



## The Reverend

I keep checking you out, EE. I hope that doesn't make you feel weird .


----------



## patata

isn't that a bit too much for a first session?


----------



## Vostre Roy

patata said:


> isn't that a bit too much for a first session?


 
Why would it be?


----------



## Winspear

Cheers fellas 



Vostre Roy said:


> Why would it be?



 
A lot of people did say "shouldn't you start with something smaller?" - but I didn't want anything smaller. People suggested starting with a smaller part of it even, but I was always going to get the whole thing anyway so


----------



## MontaraMike

Awesome Tattoo, but I could not help myself...


----------



## Winspear

Cannot be unseen


----------



## Bevo

Amazing!

What a great idea for the tattoo, that full body theme is so much nicer than random images like mine.

Did you taste the ink in your mouth after your done?


----------



## Winspear

Another 6 hours today on the bicep.
Yeaaaah


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

^That looks sick


----------



## skeels

Getting better and better all the time, Double E!




I demand that you include Argos somewhere in there.

And perhaps the wine-swilling suitor with an arrow in his neck. That part was great.


----------



## Winspear

Thanks guys! 
I'd always planned to get some smaller details (like 8 story elements maybe) but I don't think I'm going to. My artist is big about making the parts substantial, large, and detailed. Odysseus for example is about 3x bigger than I originally had in mind. I definitely prefer it this way and I'm glad he made a big deal about that - so I think I'm just going to stick with 4 large pieces, Odysseus and Poseidon on the arm as is, and the ship and Scylla across the shoulder.


----------



## Shawn

You have a real talented artist. Nice work!


----------



## skeels

Awwww.

S' cool.





*sniffles*


----------



## Winspear

Yesterday we got started on the hydra, Scylla..





This was the most insane session so far. Just under 7 hours I think, with some real heavy work in some nasty places like the collarbone. Just some gaps left to fill with water, and a lot more detail, given that this piece is over twice the size of the others and done almost in the same amount of time! 
I think (I hope) it'll be just one more day left on blackwork before we can colour the whole thing


----------



## Edika

It's awesome work and I really admire your determination to have all that work done. I think the first one would have made me reconsider doing the rest!


----------



## Winspear

Thanks man! Can't wait to have it finished.


----------

